# listener + rechte maustaste



## steff3 (25. Jan 2006)

```
GuiObject.main_gui.addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter() {
			public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent evt) {
				
				ob.show(evt.getComponent(), evt.getX(), evt.getY());
			}
		});
```

was muss ich tun, damit nur beim cklicken der rechten maustaste der code ausgeführt wird  :?:


----------



## Illuvatar (25. Jan 2006)

if (SwingUtilities.isRightMouseButton (evt))


----------



## Roar (25. Jan 2006)

:arrow: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/awt/event/MouseEvent.html#isPopupTrigger()


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Jan 2006)

Heute erst im Gespräch gewesen: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=26977


----------



## steff3 (25. Jan 2006)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Heute erst im Gespräch gewesen: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=26977



jaja :roll:


----------

